# 15ft Lamilgas Popular on East Coast?



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

It seems like 15ft Lamiglas rods are pretty popular in the NW region of the US, primarily for launching baits toward the middle of the Columbia River for White Sturgeon. Either the 2 Piece version, the GSB1442-1M with a 4ft Graphix Extension (15ft), or single 15ft blanks are used. Though I haven't heard much talk about these Lamiglas rods in this forum, it doesn't seem to be popular towards the East. 

Shipping for the 1 piece versions are expensive, and I wonder if that could be an issue of getting them distributed over there. 

Note that these blanks have been around for a long time since the 80's.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

one of my buddies is looking into gettin a 13ft 1 peice lami blank. never seen anything longer than 13 feet. but people probally use em.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

phamf said:


> It seems like 15ft Lamiglas rods are pretty popular in the NW region of the US, primarily for launching baits toward the middle of the Columbia River for White Sturgeon. Either the 2 Piece version, the GSB1442-1M with a 4ft Graphix Extension (15ft), or single 15ft blanks are used. Though I haven't heard much talk about these Lamiglas rods in this forum, it doesn't seem to be popular towards the East.
> 
> Shipping for the 1 piece versions are expensive, and I wonder if that could be an issue of getting them distributed over there.
> 
> Note that these blanks have been around for a long time since the 80's.


Yep- shipping and transporting in general will keep people away from a 15' one piece /not to mention storing it


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think building a 15' 1 piece would be a daunting task as well. Well, not necessarily daunting, but awkward to say the least.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

There is a tackle shop on the east coast that carries a 14' 2 piece Lamiglas. Unfortunately my memory isn't what it used to be as I can not recall either the model number or the tackle shop.

The GSB 180 2 MH may soon be available. It's a 15' version of the GSB 150 2MH. I really liked the tip of the GSB 150 2MH and asked Lamiglas to build a matching handle for the tip. So, the outcome is a 15' GSB with equal length tip and handle. The intended use is for long distance small game fishing. I expect the lure rating to be in the 5 to 7 or possibly 6 to 8 ounce range. The line rating should be 20# to 40#. The handle has been strengthed to accept a 12" stainless steel butt cap.

I have one that I an currently building and hope to test in the near future.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

basstardo said:


> I think building a 15' 1 piece would be a daunting task as well. Well, not necessarily daunting, but awkward to say the least.


Hi Terry,

I build all my rods joined together. It's just easier for me to do it that way. The length of my rod wrapper is 16'. Most of my rods are 13' 6" to 15'.

The only thing that causes a problem is having the ferrule a little tight. On ocassion, I have had to cut off the ferrule wrap, loosen the joint and rewrap the ferrule.

Don


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The bed on my lathe is only 9 feet, plus the room I'm setup to build in doesn't have enough room to handle a blank that big. That's an interesting lathe at 16'.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

basstardo said:


> The bed on my lathe is only 9 feet, plus the room I'm setup to build in doesn't have enough room to handle a blank that big. That's an interesting lathe at 16'.


The first rod I built was a 14' one piece Fenwick. It was done manually on my living room floor. Later I built a 13' one piece Kilwell.

This prompted taking a rod building class. The beds of the rod wrappers used in the class were 30' long. This provided sufficient length at each machine to wrap two surf rods (motors at each end) or one out rigger.

When I purchased my wrapping machine, I bought two additional lengths of 4' long channel to extend the bed to 16'. To properly align the channel and provide strength, I used 2" square tubing in a laminated fashion and bolted them together.

Don


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Don B said:


> The first rod I built was a 14' one piece Fenwick. It was done manually on my living room floor. Later I built a 13' one piece Kilwell.
> 
> This prompted taking a rod building class. The beds of the rod wrappers used in the class were 30' long. This provided sufficient length at each machine to wrap two surf rods (motors at each end) or one out rigger.
> 
> ...


Sounds intersting Don, I built my bench and wrapper with an extra section to 12'. There are times it would be handy to have another section for those 14' rods, but I manage as my longer rods are 2 piece, so I generally finish the tip section then have room to do the ferrule and butt section on the track, tho the rod tip at times is hanging a couple of feet off the end on the longer rods.

I'd add another 4' to the track, but think my wife would frown if I started knocking down walls to accomodate it .


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I am currently building 4 GSB1664 13'10" one piece Lamis' These are IMO the ultimate Pompano rod for Florida. A lot of guys down here use the Lamiglass as well as Fenwicks and Gatorglass...Bottom line is most knowledgeable Pomp fishermen want that action that you can only get from fiberglass. The Euro rods are great for throwing distance but suck at playing a hard fighting Pompano. Not enough give to them.

Preliminary tests on the GSB1664 resulted in 4oz delivered over 475 feet. Plenty far for Pompano fishing.

Yeah Shipping sucks for a long blank but I'm only 1.5 hours from Mudhole in Orlando so I can go pick up what I need and spend less on gas.

I ordered 2 extra channels and roller brace sets for my lathe so I can do a 14' one piece with no problem. Also have a separate dryer with 3 roller braces so I can work 2 rods at once.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Barty,

I finished building the GSB 180 2MH today. It was my first time using Perma Gloss and I believe I made every known rookie mistake.

I used Alconites size 30 down to size 16 guides. It came out a total of 8 guides plus a tip top. Before wrapping, the blank weighed 538 grams. 

I'll hope to do some test casting on Sunday. Will probably start with a Newell 338 and 40# mono. and see where it goes from there. I'll probably bring along a 525 (20#) and 535 (30#).

Don


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

donb,what were the results of your casting?
i'm getting a gsb 180 1m and was wondering how it throws at full length.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi fb,

It has been a while and I forgot about this thread.

The casting went well. I gave some lessons and cast the GSB 180 2MH. 

Initially I did a few casts with 5 & 6 ounce Livingston floats. They went fairly far. After more than two hours of casting and giving instructions, I evaluated the rod with heavier sinkers and either a Newell 338 or Daiwa HV40 loaded with 40# mono. 

7 ounces cast 140 yards and 8 ounces cast 130 yards. Remember, I was tired at this point and results earlier in the day would have been greater by at least 10 yards. What it did show was that 8 ounces was over the top. Later, a group made the same determination. 

The only negative I see for some people may be the diameter of butt. I believe it measures 1 1/8" at the end. I can't remember the reel seat size. I used either a Fuji 24 or 26 reel seat. (That's not a negative in Hawaii due to the use of larger reels.) 

The rod was sent to Lamiglas as a model for future rods. The rod displayed at ICAST was nicely finished. Alconite guides, Fuji reel seat, and heavy X flock style heat shrink. The total weight was remarkably light. Sorry, but I didn't carry a scale with me to ICAST  .

Don


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that was helpful,thanks.


----------

